# July 2018 CSUSA Group Buy



## hcpens (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome to the July 2018 CSUSA Group Buy.

FIRST AND FOREMOST:
If you are planning on purchasing the Jr. Gent II line – Craft Supplies have changed their line. The Jr. Gent II is being discontinued and replaced with the Jr. Gent. Therefore any Jr. Gent II in the spreadsheet is most likely on sale and will not get the quantity discount of 25% (spreadsheet calculates as such). I spoke with Craft Supplies USA and asked about fountain pens in the Jr. Gent Series. To get a fountain pen, I was advised you purchase the rollerball and then the appropriate conversion kit. There are also a significant number of pens not in stock – so they are removed from the spreadsheet. Please review the sheet before committing if you are in the above situation. Sorry and thanks. I tried my best to go through every pen on their website and confirm any new prices and stock issues. Any description and or part number that is in BOLD print in the attached spreadsheet has been updated.

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first.

This group buy is not limited to any number of members. The ONLY cutoff is the PAID TO ME DATE below.

OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies, and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by July 23. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $13.65 – non-commercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This buy is open to international and USA shipping addresses, international postage will be calculated at shipping time and I will let you know the amount.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. You are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!

For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.65, 200= $3.35, 300= $4.35, 400=$5.50, 500= $6.65. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount on the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

THE SPECIFICS

This buy is open to the respondents to this thread until Wednesday, July 25th at 11:59 PM C.S.T. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits per member, AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – no limit
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address or valid International address
• 3. New: In your reply to this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the group to respond “I am in and will buy at least ten kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet too. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread. 

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family.”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES

[/color]• Spreadsheet must be returned by Thursday, July 26, 2018 (Noon – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by PAID TO ME, Friday, July 27 (Noon – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
I will be placing the order by Friday, July 27, 2018. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the spreadsheet has already added 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.65. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

SHIPPING INSURANCE
I do not require that you pay for insurance, but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands, I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

KITS AVAILABLE
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

NOTE: Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added. 

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

CLOSEOUT ITEMS
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_GB_July_2018.xls will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and account settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_GB_July_2018.xls

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm in as always. PM coming. Insurance is good


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 16, 2018)

I am in. Yes to insurance. PM on the way.


----------



## socdad (Jul 16, 2018)

I am in, yes to insurance


----------



## Silverado (Jul 16, 2018)

Please count me in with insurance


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 16, 2018)

I am in.  Yes fir insurance.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 18, 2018)

Please add me in on group buy. Insurance required.    Darrell Eisner  Scotian Pens


----------



## preacherman (Jul 19, 2018)

I am in. Yes on insurance for retail value. Pm incoming.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 22, 2018)

To date I have 16 members that have signed up for this Group Buy, others are welcomed.

beck3906
Fred Bruche
gbpens
gimpy
its_virgil
RDH79
Karl_99
McKenzie Penworks
preacherman
scotian12
Silverado
socdad
vtgaryw
warreng8170
Waterboy263`
whickman


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jul 22, 2018)

Please insure for the retail value. Completed Excel spreadsheet will be sent in a few seconds. 
Thanks Richard!!
Fred


----------



## gimpy (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m in and willing to purchase 10 kits and would like insurance


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Group Buy*

Can I still get in?
Will send spreadsheet this afternoon if Room available.
Thank You!!
Insured please


----------



## hcpens (Jul 23, 2018)

*You are in*

Yes you can still get in.

Richard.



RDH79 said:


> Can I still get in?
> Will send spreadsheet this afternoon if Room available.
> Thank You!!
> Insured please


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 23, 2018)

Great!!
This afternoon I will get everything sent.


----------



## preacherman (Aug 4, 2018)

Any update on how this order is going?


----------



## Fred Bruche (Aug 8, 2018)

preacherman said:


> Any update on how this order is going?



Wondering the same here


----------



## hcpens (Aug 9, 2018)

All, sorry for the delay in responding to your PM's.

CSUSA had a new girl or one that was not up to speed on group orders, prices have changed and other items were not entered on the order correctly. The order has shipped, no tracking number yet. I am compiling your orders and sending by PM's.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 9, 2018)

*IAP 2nd Jan2018 Group Buy*

Previously entered


----------



## Fred Bruche (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for the update Richard.



hcpens said:


> All, sorry for the delay in responding to your PM's.
> 
> CSUSA had a new girl or one that was not up to speed on group orders, prices have changed and other items were not entered on the order correctly. The order has shipped, no tracking number yet. I am compiling your orders and sending by PM's.


----------



## socdad (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks Richard


----------



## socdad (Aug 18, 2018)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## preacherman (Aug 18, 2018)

No. Havent heard from Richard. He hasn't responded to PM or email. I have sent both. His last forum activity was several days ago. I was wanting to make a pen before I leave for a trip.


----------



## warreng8170 (Aug 24, 2018)

*Crickets chirping*


----------



## Monty (Aug 25, 2018)

warreng8170 said:


> *Crickets chirping*


I had a PM from Richard on the 20th that he was PM'ing everyone the items were being shipped. Did everyone get a PM from him?


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 25, 2018)

He emailed and I received my items


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Aug 25, 2018)

I haven't even gotten a paypal invoice..


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 25, 2018)

Got mine Thursday


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 26, 2018)

I received an email and my order in full.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Aug 26, 2018)

Guess I got missed somehow.


----------



## socdad (Aug 31, 2018)

I got a message from Richard, my order arrived missing 2 kits with a message they had been reordered


----------



## preacherman (Sep 4, 2018)

Anyone who was missing part of their order received an update? I'm still waiting on a kit...


----------



## gimpy (Sep 4, 2018)

I recievd my items, how ever I too have yet to have an invoice. I notified him several times via PM and he keeps telling me he will send one

Maybe it's time for management to intervine.

I need this info fo my accountant




McKenzie Penworks said:


> I haven't even gotten a paypal invoice..


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Sep 4, 2018)

Well in my case he messaged me and had completely missed the spreadsheet I sent. No invoice no kits. Haven't heard back in about a week on whether he'd be able to get'em.


----------



## preacherman (Sep 4, 2018)

I sent messages and email before I left on my weekend trip still have no info. 
I never received an invoice or confirmation of amount but needing some kits.for an order I sent paypal anyway to be sure my order wasn't missed. 
This is worst communication I have ever experience with group buy.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Sep 4, 2018)

Richard sent me an email on August 20 that my order was being shipped and I received that week everything I ordered.
In that email Richard mentioned some shipping delays from CUSA, then delivery issues and missing items. Sounded like a rough group buy, especially from his side. My 2 cents. Fred


----------



## preacherman (Sep 5, 2018)

Fred Bruche said:


> ...
> In that email Richard mentioned some shipping delays from CUSA, then delivery issues and missing items. Sounded like a rough group buy, especially from his side. My 2 cents. Fred



Shipping delays and missing items can be expected and are out of His control. However, poor communication/ no communication and not providing the information group buy organizer should provide is squarely on Richard.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 5, 2018)

For those who haven’t seen the separate post from Richard’s wife, he has just awoke from an induced coma following a stroke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Sep 5, 2018)

MRDucks2 said:


> For those who haven’t seen the separate post from Richard’s wife, *he has just awoke from an induced coma following a stroke. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



*Just in case folks look at this post, and miss the other, here it is (Be patient):

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/richard-hcpens-156377/​*


----------

